
Make the iPad more like the Mac: What I learned using macOS on the iPad Pro - ingve
https://medium.com/@radutzan/make-the-ipad-more-like-the-mac-9a5c135b214f
======
llampx
It seems the author wants a Surface rather than an iPad.

